# Long Term Amitrityline?? HELP



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

I've been on 2x25mg amitrityline every night before bed for the last 6 months. It's worked a bit and it makes my life MUCH easier. I was told by my doctor to scale off it slowly over a month or two until I was completely off it. But I don't understand a few things. Firstly, how is it suppossed to work if I don't take it. I just don't get that. Second, if I don't experience any negative side effects while I'm on it (which I don't at all), than why do I need to stop it in the first place? I couldn't possibly imagine if I scaled off it and it stopped working how my life would be. I mean, are the doctors just gonna say "sorry, were happy it worked, but we can't give it to you anymore"? I would be devistated. Anyone out there long time users, that can help me sort this out? Please? driz


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm really not sure why your doctor would want you to wean yourself off the amitriptyline (brand name Elavil) if you have no negative effects and it actually helps you. The best advice I can give you is obvious -- definitely sit down and talk with your doctor about this. If you feel that you need to stay on the medication, find another doctor ... sometimes easier said than done, I know, but going on Elavil was one of the best decisions I have made. It can help so many things. In my particular case, the Elavil can help the chronic pelvic pain, the endo, the IBS, the IC, the fibro, my sleep, so many things. I'm on 150 mg, as I have a high tolerance to medications, but there is no way I would easily give up this medication.


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks very much Christy. I plan on seeing my doctor soon to talk about it. Anyone else...?driz


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

You're very welcome, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## dallasred (Oct 5, 2002)

I was on it from 1995 to 2003. I am extremely sensitive to meds and started at 2.5 (yes, very low) and was taking 25 daily. It helped the IBS D, fibro,chronic pain. I also have Celiac Sprue, so I am gluten free. I started on low dose Naltrexone, which is being tested now for IBS D. I have been on this med for four months (75 mg at night)and it really helps. I was always kind of "hung over" with the Elavil, but this isn't so with Naltrexone. It works better for me than Elavil. Good Luck Judith


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm on nortriptyline, which I think is similar to amitriptyline. My understanding is that you can be on this stuff for pretty much the rest of your life and there is no reason to get off of it if it's working for you. My doc plans to keep me on it for as long as I want to be on it. Good luck!Suzie


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm on 40mg/day of elavil. The dose has been gradually increased up from 10mg/day. I take it mostly for pain (it works/dulls the pain but it is still there in the background), but I have noticed that I have much less D.(I am IBS C and D). The elavil seems to even me out so to speak though I do get more C which for me is much easier to deal with. I see my GI tommorrow and I may actually ask if I can go up to 50mg/day (2 25mgs). It is my understanding that I will be taking it for the forseeable future or chronically as long as I dont have any side effects. I'm curious as to why you or your DR want you to stop taking it. Good luck


----------



## floridagrl321 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,I have been taking cdp amitrip for about 9 days now and it has been working great so far. I am IBS-D with severe abdominal cramps. I have had IBS for about 10 years but just went to the doctor within the last month as I could not stand the symptoms any longer as they grew worse while I started college. I really don't know why your doc would want you off of it. Maybe he's afraid the effect will wear off? maybe he's afraid of addiction and dependency problems? I honestly have no idea. I am only on 5mgs a day. Is that enough guys? Should I gradually increase it?Floridagrl


----------

